# Check this out!



## reef2go (Oct 25, 2012)

*Looking for pally!*

Hey guys!
Check this pally out 
wonder someone have it!!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow that's sexy!!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

reef2go said:


> Hey guys!
> Check this pally out
> wonder someone have it!!!!


Sure I did. I trimmed it every day and since nobody wanted it, I just wasted it, because I do not like these polyps. Probably 70 heads went to the garbage 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

reef2go said:


> Hey guys!
> Check this pally out
> wonder someone have it!!!!


I think that second one just looks like your run of the mill green with orange center zoa with actinics popping and some eye-friendly post-processing of the image....

That first one looks like candy though!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

You guys remember those soft chewy candies called Bonkers? 

That's what they remind me of


----------



## darryl_v (Aug 26, 2011)

Ya that shows what camera work can do the second picture is OG dragon eyes...nice but not that rare.


----------

